# 2021 Maintenance Fees: ?



## pierrepierre (Nov 24, 2020)

Has anyone received new billing for 2021?


----------



## Rich S (Nov 25, 2020)

I have.  I  own a deeded week at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort and I received it last week.


----------



## Fisch (Nov 25, 2020)

Got mine the beginning of Sept.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 25, 2020)

Downloaded mine from DRI website. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pierrepierre (Nov 26, 2020)

Starting to receive 2021  M Fees...have you seen major increases?


----------



## mjc775 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mine was available online yesterday. Despite warnings about major increases coming during a presentation earlier this month, my fees went up 2.3%. Last year fees went up 2.5%


----------



## peaceandquiet (Dec 11, 2020)

YES and mine went up $400 so I ordered a megaphone and going to shut the fraud down. I will stand on the sidewalk and anyone coming to a sales presentation will be warned.


----------



## slgrosz (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello mjc775, 

You state that your fees went up 2.3% for 2021. Are you in the US Collection? If not, what collection? 

I'm in the Hawaii Collection. My 2021 billing statement reads: "The Base Standard Assessment fee (including Hawaii general excise tax) remained the same at $260.42 and the Point Standard Assessment fee decreased to $0.1613, a reduction of 1% year-over-year."

I'm curious to know what are the point standard assessment fees for other DR Collections. Any idea?

Are other people willing to share their point standard assessment fee for 2021? What collection and what is the point standard assessment fee?


----------

